

Matterport: create 3D models of spaces and objects in minutes - leot
http://matterport.com

======
huhtenberg
This could be the next big thing in the real-estate marketing - imagine being
able to do a random walk-through of the inside of listed properties. Heck, I'd
probably even pay some sort of fee for that as a buyer if I were actively
looking for a place to live.

~~~
jholman
Heh, this was my start up plan for last year, yeah.

Except that this version is half-assed; as long as this requires dedicated
hardware, it'll never have broad-based adoption. There's no reason you can't
do this with a camera alone; take the imagery with your cell-phone cam,
process on the cloud.

<http://www.robots.ox.ac.uk/~gk/PTAM/>

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df9WhgibCQA>

~~~
vetler
Wow, very impressive! I did not know you could do AR like that without
markers.

------
anigbrowl
Looks like a Kinect controller with a gripper handle and some software to
build the map in real time. I would have killed for this as an indie filmmaker
and would certainly consider minor bodily injury just to play with it now :-)

~~~
erichocean
There are Lidar scanners that can do entire cities driving down the road at
35mph.

Also useful for filmmakers. ;)

Great for previs, and the occasional 3D matte when the background is out of
focus enough.

------
ghostfish
I'd be curious to see what features this implementation has compared to the
existing open source software that does this sort of thing.
(<http://pointclouds.org/news/kinectfusion-open-source.html>) It seems to use
the RGB data as a color texture for the model, in addition to the depth data,
for one thing.

------
Scaevolus
I wonder if this would benefit from the Ceres Solver released a few days ago?
([http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2012/05/introducing-
ce...](http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2012/05/introducing-ceres-solver-
nonlinear.html))

------
stephengillie
Very slick, nice video, and nice rendering on the final product. This reminds
me of videogame demo videos which don't show actual gameplay. The lack of
extra info on their main page is annoying.

In what format will the data output?

Can you save in common CAD formats?

Will you easily be able to create the fly-throughs shown in the video?

Will you be able to record those fly-throughs and send them to others?

\----

For the record, digital measuring systems have been out for some time.
Etemplate was featured on This Old House several years ago.
<http://www.etemplatesystem.com/>

------
zizipoil
Here are some of the results we have in my lab:

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-cuWmrQA0s>

------
iandanforth
Took me a second to recognize the inside of YC. Fun stuff!

~~~
apu
Is this a YC company?

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
It is [http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/27/yc-demo-day-
winter-2012-ses...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/27/yc-demo-day-
winter-2012-session-5/)

